# insurance maze



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

Just been to direct line for a quote on my GTT R34 non standard alloys and stainless steel exhaust - apart from that 37 years old no convictions and full no claims 1500 quid

Any other suggestions greatly received. I am sure the answers are in the forum but there are so many of them thought I would take the lazy route. 

SKYLINE WIDOW!!
Louis' wife Kara


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Call Tett Hamilton, 01275 792270, quote ref: SKY1.

At your age , with a clean licence and full no claims, insurance should be a bargain.....


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

cheers Jason will give them a go tomorrow

all the best 

skyline widow

Kara


----------

